# image maps



## bruderherz (8. September 2002)

hi leude, könnt ihr mir sagen wie mann ein imagemap machen kann in dem, wenn man mit der maus über einen linkbereich fährt, dieser bereich eine andere farbe kriegt???


----------



## Dario Linsky (8. September 2002)

dazu müsstest du im onMouseOver-ereignis der imagemap das gesamte bild austauschen. also brauchst du für jeden link ein bild, in dem der entsprechende bereich des bildes eine andere farbe hat.


----------



## bruderherz (9. September 2002)

hmm....aber dann würde das alles so lange gehen, könnte man machen dass man alle versionen des bildes schon geladen hat, und wenn man dann die normale karte sieht, wechseln die bilder ganz schnell wenn man über ein gebiet fährt?


----------



## Paranoia (9. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von nixkapier _
> *hmm....aber dann würde das alles so lange gehen...*



wieso sollte das lange gehen?



> *...könnte man machen dass man alle versionen des bildes schon geladen hat, und wenn man dann die normale karte sieht, wechseln die bilder ganz schnell wenn man über ein gebiet fährt?*



ich würde mal sagen, wenn du das so machst geht es langsam.. versuche, wie asphyxia schon gesagt hat, das bild in einzelne, kleinere bilder zu unterteilen..

greetings para


----------



## bruderherz (11. September 2002)

hmm...und denkst du ich kann so was machen:

zuerst sieht man eine karte, wenn man über einen bereich fährt(also ein land)dann wird das langsam gezoomt und auch langsam rot verfärbt!? ich glaub das geht mit flash, geht das aber auch anders?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (11. September 2002)

ich behaupte einfach mal dass es mit Java auch noch gehen würde
aber da wäre Flash wohl schon besser


----------



## bruderherz (11. September 2002)

ach mist, dann muss ich jetzt flash lernen! 
trotzdem danke!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Ich habe sowas auch mal gebaut, für eine Immobilienseite, war aufwendig, aber ging.

Die Kartenteile habe ich in Freehand erstellt und nach Flash exportiert um sie verlustfrei skalieren zu können.

Müsste mal sehen, ob ich die DEMO Dateien noch habe!


----------



## Migo (12. September 2002)

Also ich find das alles ziemlich umständlich.
Wenn Sowas mal sein muß, dann nehm ich FLASH! *gg*


----------



## bruderherz (12. September 2002)

he Webcutdirektor bitte such, such, und shcicks mir bitte!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

Habs irgendwo in der Firma auf'n Server, sobald unsere EDV wieder läuft - hoffe morgen- die ich mometan komplett umrüste, weil ein Büro ausgelagert wird, spiele ich es auf'n Server..


----------



## bruderherz (12. September 2002)

ok, danke, aber du musst(wenn du so nett bis mir dann  )
mir alles ganz genau erklären, ich kapier flash überhaupt nicht, bin eben nixkapier! und der kapiert nix!=)


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. September 2002)

naja, zugegeben, in Flash kann ich auch gerade mal so die Grundlagen  und das war es dann.


----------



## bruderherz (13. September 2002)

na ja, ich kann nicht mal die grundlagen! 

und hast dus jetzt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2002)

Schlecht Nachrichten, die Projektdatein sin schon vom Server gelöscht worden, kann maximal Glück haben, das die auf'm alten Backup ( HD ) sind, aber naja.

Fang doch einfach mal an und dann wird Dir hier schon irgerndwie geholfen.


----------



## bruderherz (13. September 2002)

wie/wo soll ichs denn lernen???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2002)

Öhm, ja, wenn es Dir jemand erstellt oder Dateien zur Verfügung stellen kann/könnte, lernst Du es ja auch nicht *smile*

Also, stell hier mal als ertes Ne Liste auif, welche Proogramme dir so zur Verfügung stehen ( Webdesighn, Grafik, etc. ). Dann schauen mir mal, ob da noch was geht.

( Da ich auf unserem einem PC ( in Firma ) nur noch ca. 30% der Projektdateien finden konnte, nutzen die Dir nichts *sorry* ) 

Versuche bitte ersteinmal ein Karte der Gegend die Du brauchst zu finden und nach Möglichkeit i9n einem vektorbasierendem Programm nachzuzeichnen.

Das wäre nämlich schonmal ein guter Ausgangspunkt für Flash.

Kartenteiel als einzelne Bestandteile bitte.

Also, komplett schulen können wir Dich nun beim besten Willen nicht. Es sei denn, Du wohnst in der Nähe von Hamburg und buchst 'ne komplette Schulung oder den Auftrag. 

Nene, also erstmal kann nur ne Hilfestellung drin sein.


----------



## bruderherz (13. September 2002)

na ja, ein gutes grafik programm hab ich nicht, nur das was aufm betriebssystem ist 

hmm...kennst du eine seite wie selfhtml.teamone.de die über flash und nicht über html ist???


----------



## Thomas Lindner (13. September 2002)

*Zonk*  und womit wolltest Du arbeiten? Naja, würde auch nur in Flash gehen, aber naja....

*verzweifel*.....


----------



## bruderherz (16. September 2002)

na ja, flash ist auch kein so gutes grafikprogramm!


----------

